# Mardi Gras



## madamv (Feb 28, 2006)

Anyone been checking the bourbo cam?   Seems all have been having a fun time.  Hooray!

http://www.nola.com/bourbocam/classic/index.ssf?video?wmp


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 28, 2006)

You'd think a disaster struck or something.


----------

